# Ok, What Did You Get?



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Well, to some, Christmas can be quite the haul while to others it's not a huge deal. Sometimes, we might be a little shy about telling others what the DW/DH or DK may have wrapped in shining paper with caroling penguins but this is your opportunity to share...

For myself, my DW gave me a Delorme GPS software package. Looking forward to using it for our trips this year. It uses Street Atlas for navigation.

BBB


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

My DW got me a Garmin C320 GPS Navigation system. We figure that it will keep us from killing each other when we get lost!!!

Gary


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

BBB,

Congrats on your GPS software.

The DW and I don't buy each other gifts any more. Haven't for the past two or three years. When we want something for the trailer or for the house, we just go get it. The TT was our present for the next several years anyway!

The kids usually get us something, though. Got a heated windshield scraper and some great BBQ tongs and grilling rubs, and three new shirts from them this year. DW got some kitchen stuff, some baking stuff, and some new PJs. We tell the kids to go cheap on us so they can spend more money on *their* kids.

We had another good Christmas this year. There was one thing that put a damper on it, though; at least for a little while. Evidently the burglar did take one present.....a pair of goofy slipper socks and a book that my granddaughter picked out for her mom. She was devastated. She cried for about 20 minutes. That was the only present missing! Must have been the only one that fit into the suitcase he carried out the other stuff with.

But, all in all, a good Christmas. God has been good to us (as usual).

Merry Christmas to y'all!

Mark


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

santa didn't bring it, but I did go to Wally mart today and score 6 packages of clear rope lights for 2.50 a piece. Should be handy around the camp site.


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

My DW wanted a strange gift this year. . .She wanted a Black and Decker Scumbuster 600. I grew up learning it was _not_ a good idea to give things like vacuum cleaners, or other things like that as gifts.

I gotta tell you though, when I bought this thing I wanted to get on for the RV and one for my garage.

link to scumbuster

it has different brushes and attachments


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

My lady gave me a 12" 100-watt MTX sub-woofer to replace the pooped out 8" 70-watt unit that came with the US Home theater system three years ago. Just what I asked for!

Randy


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

Got my Christmas in October....bow and arrow for the deer season.I was the one who got to pick it out! Also some batteryfree flashlights,hunting knifes,clothes...etc..Also we had an early Christmas at Disney during Thanskgiving.







Ft. Wilderness will be visited again!


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Me and DW joined presents together and got a 17" LCD wide screen tv for the TT and to use in the home also. We love it.

"Let's Go Camping"

Leon


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

my bride and I do not swap gifts anymore, just for the kids, but this year it was the TT and I picked up a 15" LCD during black friday at 5:30 am at target.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

OK, I think I have you all beat!









Hidden among all the other goodies Santa brought me, I found a brand spanking new Outbackers hat and T-shirt! Top that!









Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S.: Is that PDX_Shannon great, or what!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

> My lady gave me a 12" 100-watt MTX sub-woofer to replace the pooped out 8" 70-watt unit that came with the US Home theater system three years ago. Just what I asked for!


Good bass is a necessity, especially when watching movies. Lots of movies are loaded with great low frequency effects, just pop in The Incredibles and hang on!!

I did alright this year, got the Lord of the Rings extended version box set, Revenge of the Sith, Men in Black one and two, indoor outdoor temperature/weather center and some clothes.

The big gift for our family was a wall hanging regulator clock that my brother made for us. Being both of us are cabinetmakers in business together he was making five of them for different people or so he said







. For the past two months he's been asking me what colors, moldings etc. he should use on the clocks, little did I know one of them was for us, very nice and quite a suprise.

Mike


----------



## RCColby (Oct 12, 2004)

Santa brought me the 2006 edition of the DeLorme Streets software and a nice new fishing pole to enjoy on my 7 week trip south next week.
Bob


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Been kinda skimpy down this way on the southern route since "Bubba Claus" took over.







However, I have learned not to depend to much on him anymore.







Since the Outback got here, I just get on line to CW (when the card can stand it).







Don't even fool with Bubba Claus.


----------



## toolman (Jul 12, 2005)

Santa was great to me this year. I got a Canon 20D digital camera as my new toy for our camping trips, and a new Router for my workshop at home.

Toolman


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Santa brought a Garmin Vista C (Color).

He must have used it to get here!
Maybe there is a cache nearby with more goodies!

Outbackgeorgia


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

A new house. He also brought me a larger mortgage.

Reverie


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

I got this spiffy new laptop/notebook - mostly because we will go full-time next year and it will be needed. Other'n that, I dunno - we haven't had Christmas yet; we are waiting for the kids to get here. First load comes in tomorrow night...
I don't really care, anyway. At our age we think of passable health and no family crises as the best gifts we can have. My mother made it through a year without broken bones (a first, lately) and DW's dad is going strong. The kids are doing well, and we have a new grandbaby - DD's first - due in Feb. I've got everything I want or need!

Slug


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

toolman said:


> Santa was great to me this year. I got a Canon 20D disital camera as my new toy for our camping trips, and a new Router for my workshop at home.
> 
> Toolman
> [snapback]68954[/snapback]​


Man, this one topped my list folowed by a Rebel if I couldn't have the 20D. Got a 'keep dreaming' instead.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Mine is along the side of the house and will be our present for next couple of years









Don


----------



## caleb22 (Jun 13, 2005)

I got my DW a Creative MP3 player and she got me an Atari Revisited system that will go great in the OB. It has around 40 games on it from the old Atari days. Got some board games and other things that we can take on trips also.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Wow! It's a GPS CHRISTMAS!

I have upgraded my old GARMIN LEGEND to a GARMIN LEGEND C.
What a difference! It's like a totally different model!

Of course, I got all the trimmings....New map DVD, mounts, cords, etc.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Like mswalt & HootBob, "Puff" was our Christmas/Anniversary/Birthday/TGIF gifts for several years to come! There were a few trimmings tho' in the form of a Turkey Frier (in NH?!), 2001 Space Odyssey, 2010, & Rocky Horror DVDs, Car Starters (for much happier KB & JB mornings!) and Harry Potter's Wand !!!!

Looks like I get to go on a week's FlyFishing excursion, too, up North at our favorite place in the world, as KB has decided that's how we'll celebrate a certain







upcoming 50th birthday! YIIIIPPPPPPEEEEEE! That will probably also be Puff's 1st BIG trip.














Sorry, I digress.


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Air Hockey Table here.

All 4 kids haven't left the rec-room since Christmas day. (except to sleep and eat).


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

HP laptop that I haven't put down since Sunday







(Actually a mutual gift for DW and I)

B&D Firestorm 18 volt Combo kit....

Clothes......always needed!!

OB in the driveway, like the rest...









Kids made a haul though...









Steve


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

I got new tires for my truck and 6 pints of Alesmith IPA. I think I got ripped off though. The beer didn't last 40,000 miles.


----------

